# Homemade axle holder - any suggestions?



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

I need an axle holder to hold my hub axles securely clamped in my vice without damaging them.
Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a Park Tool axle holder AV-1(see attached jpg.)
Any way to make an axle holder yourself?


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

goatman said:


> I need an axle holder to hold my hub axles securely clamped in my vice without damaging them.
> Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a Park Tool axle holder AV-1(see attached jpg.)
> Any way to make an axle holder yourself?


I haven't actually tried this, but here's an idea...

Take a couple of blocks of soft metal, or perhaps even a hardwood (like oak). Clamp these blocks together in a vice and drill a hole into the crack between the blocks. The diameter of the drill bit should be slightly smaller than that of the axle that you want to clamp. The hole should be drilled in such a way that you end up with a half cylinderical cutout in each of the blocks when you're done.

Place these blocks around the axle, clamp it in your vice and go to work.

If you try this, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

It may not be what you want to do, but when adjusting axle cones I sit a 17mm ring spanner in the vice and then place the drive side axle nut in the spanner and adjust the cones from the other side. 

Wombat


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

biketoolsetc.com has a half a dozen to choose from.

i'd give you a link, but for some reason links to specific items never work on their web site.

pull up the "tools" header (upper right side of the page), then pull up "hub and axle" (menu on the left side of the page), then select "axle vises" (third option down - same menu).

i've got the united unit, done right by me. i'm sure the park is a good unit as well, i've just never had an occasion to use one.


----------

